# Celtic Catty Blue Four Seasons



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

A couple months ago I ordered a roll of .5 Celtic Catty Blue latex. I had wanted to try it for a while, and loved the color. I received the latex, cut a band set at my usual short draw length & taper. (7.5, 6 active, 22-16) and to my surprise found that the bands were nowhere near maxed out. I untied the bands from the frame, cut a full inch off, and when I tied them back on they still weren't maxed out. I took them back and cut another inch off, and the elongation was perfect. 
This latex has an elongation factor of 750%!! I've tried a lot of different latex, but nothing like this. Ease of draw, longevity, and consistency are all excellent, well over 500 shots on the first set and no signs of wear. Buy a roll!!

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Where did you get it from ?


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

treefork said:


> Where did you get it from ?


https://celticcattys.com/shop/ols/products/blue-celtic-cattys-band-new-hunting-bans-70


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Sounds like a good candidate for butterfly setup.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I would really like try to shoot with these bands, but looks like no interest to ship to Finland


----------

